# May Day?



## Christopher (Apr 23, 2008)

Anyone know of any actions going on/around may day?
I want to do something really exciting this year.


----------



## Labea (Apr 23, 2008)

carnival, sweet!


----------



## Poking Victim (Apr 24, 2008)

Have a laborers riot.


----------



## Maxx (Apr 26, 2008)

here in charleston, sc were having a festival at hampton park.


----------



## Antics (Apr 27, 2008)

Were having a march here in halifax at 5pm at the grand parade.


----------

